# When does an integral bolster make sense?



## jwthaparc (Sep 4, 2022)

I've been sitting around and doing a bunch of nothing, fixing a few things up, cleaning. Waiting for a hose adapter for my little paint can forge, and I started thinking about integral bolsters. 

Are they something that actually makes sense as far as function? I mean the certainly look nice, but is that added weight something you want? 

I'm assuming the only real justification would be balance? They tend to be just behind where a pinch grip would sit on a blade, so I actually could see it even shifting balance too far back towards the handle, if the blade isn't particularly thick and large. 


Idk what do you guys think? Is there something to them? Or are they just a way to show off technical forging prowess?


----------



## tostadas (Sep 4, 2022)

Sometimes they act similar to an extra wide neck, which is comfortable to hold.


----------



## Kippington (Sep 5, 2022)

In my head, it serves no purpose other than to prove the knife was forged... or something like that. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Dhoff (Sep 5, 2022)

Aesthetic, feel and balance

Maybe if you wish a bit more weight to a laser-ish knife?


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## blokey (Sep 5, 2022)

Adding to the balance maybe, would it technically prevent water getting into the tang?


----------



## jwthaparc (Sep 5, 2022)

captaincaed said:


> View attachment 197240


This is the kind of bolster I was talking about not full bolsters.


----------



## jwthaparc (Sep 5, 2022)

blokey said:


> Adding to the balance maybe, would it technically prevent water getting into the tang?


The balance thing does make sense kind of, but it seems like it could throw off balance just as easily. I'm thinking it would only really make sense to put then on particularly long blades. 

I handle thought about keeping water out. That seems plausible. 

I feel like a nice distal taper, could probably help with balance too, its probably why a lot of Japanese blades keep such a nice balance.


----------



## Benuser (Sep 5, 2022)

jwthaparc said:


> This is the kind of bolster I was talking about not full bolsters.
> 
> '


Pure tradition. On the French market, impossible to sell a knife to private individuals without it. Probably because it remembers the virole of the former Nogents. If you find a full-tang vintage Sab without it, it was meant for export — see the 'Canadians', with a narrow fingerguard but no bolster, meant for North-America or Germany. Or butcher's knives without bolster or fingerguard.


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 5, 2022)

jwthaparc said:


> This is the kind of bolster I was talking about not full bolsters.
> 
> View attachment 197241


Gotcha. In contrast to a stick tang, there’s nowhere for your finger to get pinched, in the machi area. I’ve heard one or two people express a strong preference here. Otherwise, I think it’s a receipt of being forged.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 5, 2022)

jwthaparc said:


> The balance thing does make sense kind of, but it seems like it could throw off balance just as easily. I'm thinking it would only really make sense to put then on particularly long blades.
> 
> I handle thought about keeping water out. That seems plausible.
> 
> I feel like a nice distal taper, could probably help with balance too, its probably why a lot of Japanese blades keep such a nice balance.



I think it is mostly aesthetics and feel. For balance, most of us like it blade forward. As for moisture protection, sure I guess but that doesn't make it necessary or better if the handle is done with this in mind. For the honesuki @MSicardCutlery made me, we talked a fair bit about this. I mean, you're breaking down poultry after all so the knife needs to able to get cleaned without fear of water penetrating the handle. Matt decided to seal the entire thing with Minwax rather than the more traditional oil and whatever medium (wax, silicone, etc.) to "seal" the tang. Works great!


----------



## crockerculinary (Sep 5, 2022)

Besides just being a flex, balance for sure. A lot of heavier western knives would be heavily blade weighted without, particularly partial and stick tang varieties. It bring the weight back to center in that case. It’s counterintuitive to most of our current tastes but having more weight in your hands definitely gives you more control. 

Bolsters add a lot of strength to the construction of the knife. Literally bolsters it. Not so important in the kitchen except in extremes, but you could chop down a tree with an integral knife and if it’s gonna break it probably won’t be at the integral bolster. A bolster also won’t wear away or get damaged or chipped.

Bolsters protect untreated wood handles, where without the bolster the handle wood would be making more direct contact with food and liquid which can definitely cause issues long term.

In many cases the bolster acts as a finger guard. (Which is dumb but probably has saved a few fingers from heel cuts over time)

And finally aesthetics. Looks awesome and gives a lot of opportunities for creativity of design.

Anyone who knows my tastes know I love integral knives, but as a sharpener naturally I hate hate hatehatehatehatehate full bolsters down to the edge and have never understood how they became acceptable.


----------



## jwthaparc (Sep 7, 2022)

crockerculinary said:


> Besides just being a flex, balance for sure. A lot of heavier western knives would be heavily blade weighted without, particularly partial and stick tang varieties. It bring the weight back to center in that case. It’s counterintuitive to most of our current tastes but having more weight in your hands definitely gives you more control.
> 
> Bolsters add a lot of strength to the construction of the knife. Literally bolsters it. Not so important in the kitchen except in extremes, but you could chop down a tree with an integral knife and if it’s gonna break it probably won’t be at the integral bolster. A bolster also won’t wear away or get damaged or chipped.
> 
> ...


Well full bolster specifically I actually kind if a product of laziness (idk if that's the right word). I forget the exact explanation I heard. But they were basically just being left like that, because it took less work to produce them, then it became adapted into an actual style. 


I forget where I heard that, so take it with a grain of salt. 

As far as integral bolsters, like I'm talking about. They certainly do look nice, and I can see them adding strength where they're located. 

It seems to me, from what others have said, that they won't really make a lot of sense for the kind of knives I want to make. Mostly gyutos, petty's, santokus, and nakiris. The kind of knives I find the most useful in the kitchen, for what I do, because they will just throw off the balance. 

Them feeling nice in the hand is a good point, and I should look into shaping ferrule to maybe match the contours that are found on bolsters, to give a similar comfort.


----------



## JanSubrt (Sep 7, 2022)

if done like this, it concentrates weight where you hold the knife making it more nimble. Plus it makes the spine really stiff (super nice on longer knives)


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 8, 2022)

@crockerculinary bringing the knowledge, thank you Gabriel!

Jon Broida 2.0


----------



## crockerculinary (Sep 9, 2022)

captaincaed said:


> @crockerculinary bringing the knowledge, thank you Gabriel!
> 
> Jon Broida 2.0


Oh lord, hardly, that man is a saint, but I appreciate the compliment.


----------

